# A Cpl Squires



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

two majestic squires ~ first is Amboyna burl and the second is a piece of 
@barry richardson DIWB 
Thanks for looking!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2016)

Just in case you didn't see it on IG. Ugly ugly ugly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just in case you didn't see it on IG. Ugly ugly ugly



Thanks for the heads up clown.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 4, 2016)

Both are really nice. That's my favorite pen kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Both are really nice. That's my favorite pen kit.



Thanks. you ever have issues with the spring getting hung up and refill not retracting right?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Thanks for the heads up clown.



I told @Tclem to back away from the mirror

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ray D (Oct 4, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks. you ever have issues with the spring getting hung up and refill not retracting right?


I don't recall ever having that problem with these kits..or any problems for that matter.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I don't recall ever having that problem with these kits..or any problems for that matter.



Interesting...... both these kits I had to fuss with to get em working properly


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2016)

beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> beauties!



Thanks ! You still hoarding some nice blanks?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Interesting...... both these kits I had to fuss with to get em working properly


Operator error

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 4, 2016)

Beautiful! The ironwood is particularly striking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Operator error



Yeah probably......


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful! The ironwood is particularly striking.



I agree Doc , almost didn't want to post the Amboyna cuz the DIW makes it look plain lol


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2016)

Very nice, Tom! Love the chatoyancy in the DIW!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

Sexy pens, both of them. DIW steals the shiw though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 5, 2016)

DIW burl -- now that's something you don't see every day (unless you're @barry richardson I guess ) Beautiful workmanship on both pens 



manbuckwal said:


> ... ever have issues with the ... refill not retracting right?


The only time I've had this problem with any twist action pen, the problem has been with the refill catching on the inside of the nose cone. With a small rat-tail file, I opened up & smoothed the inside of the nose cone a little, all was good again. It may have been the refill that came with the kit which was the culprit -- some of them have a ridge where the tip meets the tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 5, 2016)

Great looking pair of timbers.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 5, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> DIW burl -- now that's something you don't see every day (unless you're @barry richardson I guess ) Beautiful workmanship on both pens
> 
> 
> The only time I've had this problem with any twist action pen, the problem has been with the refill catching on the inside of the nose cone. With a small rat-tail file, I opened up & smoothed the inside of the nose cone a little, all was good again. It may have been the refill that came with the kit which was the culprit -- some of them have a ridge where the tip meets the tube.




Thanks Dunc !!! I thing the nose cone was the issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------

